# Some form of equine therapist required north Warrington/st Helen



## wench (12 October 2013)

Hoping someone on here may be able to help. My horse needs some form of "treatment" every six weeks. I'm not going into the details of it, but she does and the stretches I do with her are simply not enough. 

I would ideally like to find a local therapist that isn't going to charge me a fortune, as put quite simply, I can't really afford for the physio to be coming out every six weeks.

Any form of therapist will do what I need, perhaps barring a reiki person and an osteopath (she's seen an osteo before and they couldn't do anything with her).

Any recommendations much appreviated, but need to be near above areas to prevent too much travelling costs


----------



## AnnaGHDT (12 October 2013)

Try contacting Annie-Rose of Wetreins. She may well be able to help you although I'm not sure of her charges. But hopefully you would find that she wouldn't need such regular treatments?  http://www.equinevetchiro.com/


----------



## miss_wilson (14 October 2013)

Try helen cartwright physio her details are on ACPAT website


----------



## ArabianBeauty (15 October 2013)

What area are you ? I know a couple of people but they charge extra for travel


----------

